# A Bunch of Shows Coming Up!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd fill you guys in on a bunch of shows I have coming up with my two cover band projects. If you're in or around Toronto, come check us out!

Molly's Chamber is playing:
Oct 16th - OktoberFEAST - in support of Canadian Cancer Society - Wychwood Barns - event starts at 5pm, we go on probably around 7pm - $25 and up
Oct 24th - Eton House - 710 Danforth (Pape & Danforth) - 9pm - no cover
Nov 14th - Rockie Raccoons - 2579 Yonge St (Yonge N of Eglinton) - 9pm - $5
Nov 22nd - The Blue Goose - 1 Blue Goose Street - 9pm - no cover

One Night Band is playing
Nov 21st - Rose and Crown - 2335 Yonge St. (Yonge & Eglinton) - 9pm - no cover

Molly's Chamber does a bunch of stuff like classic rock, funk, 80's, 90's and top 40
One Night Band is more of a standard bar band - rock, roots rock and country


----------

